# dar perras



## irene.acler

Hola a todos

Un viejo está hablando de las orígenes de un pueblo cerca de Soria, y dice la siguiente frase:

_Los árabes, o los israelitas, o los húngaros... ¡Qué más da! El caso es que *den perras*._

No entiendo la expresión subrayada. ¿Se trata de una expresión hecha?
¿Cómo se puede traducir al italiano?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## ErOtto

den perras = den dinero.

La "perra gorda" era antiguamente le expresión coloquial de la moneda de (si no recuerdo mal) 10 céntimos de peseta.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## irene.acler

¡Aha! Perfecto, ahora entiendo.
Muchas gracias, ErOtto.


----------



## ErOtto

Un piaccere  ... ¿se dice así?


----------



## irene.acler

Síp, "un piacere", con una "c", o también "è un piacere"


----------



## Schenker

irene.acler said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Un viejo está hablando de los orígenes de un pueblo cerca de Soria, y dice la siguiente frase:
> 
> _Los árabes, o los israelitas, o los húngaros... ¡Qué más da! El caso es que *den perras*._
> 
> No entiendo la expresión subrayada. ¿Se trata de una expresión hecha?
> ¿Cómo se puede traducir al italiano?
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


Una pequeñísima corrección 

Saludos


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Schenker. Siempre me equivoco porque "los orígenes" es femenino en italiano.


----------



## Schenker

De nada


----------



## krolaina

Hola Irenilla. Mira, de Wiki:

_La *perra gorda* era el nombre coloquial con el que se denominaba a la moneda española de 10 céntimos de peseta.  Este nombre fue dado en alusión al extraño león (al que se confundía con un perro) que aparecía en el reverso, asimismo, se le llamaba *perra chica* a la moneda de iguales motivos en anverso y reverso con la mitad de peso, tamaño y valor (5 céntimos)._


----------



## Dudu678

Y ahora (o ya no, no sé cómo afecta el euro a todo el asunto) se utiliza _perras_ en el sentido de dinero, con matices:

_A este le pagan cuatro perras (=le pagan muy poco).
Así me saco unas perras (=gano algo de dinero).

_Magnífica información enciclopédica la que proporciona Krolaina. Permítanme matizar únicamente que un _wiki_ es un nombre genérico para un sitio web colaborativo que reúna ciertas características mientras que Krolaina en realidad se refería a la Wikipedia.


----------



## krolaina

Dudu678 said:


> Permítanme matizar únicamente que un _wiki_ es un nombre genérico para un sitio web colaborativo que reúna ciertas características mientras que Krolaina en realidad se refería a la Wikipedia.


 
Intuyo que nadie lo puso en duda.


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias, chicos.


----------



## Dudu678

krolaina said:


> Intuyo que nadie lo puso en duda.


Mala intuición, yo sí.

Existen muchos _wikis_ además de la afamada Wikipedia. 

(Que nadie me odie.)


----------



## Silvia10975

> Cari partecipanti, vi ricordo che la discussione è su "dar perras", non su Wiki! Per favore, rimanete attinenti al tema del thread.
> Grazie!


----------

